# What kind of squirrel dog do you have?



## bowhunter02 (Dec 25, 2012)

What is your favorite kind of squirrel do? Looking to get on for my son.


----------



## Randell (Dec 25, 2012)

Cur


----------



## sljones (Dec 25, 2012)

Feist.


----------



## aewhite (Dec 25, 2012)

I have cur and cur/feist cross. Dogs are like people, no two the same. They each have their own personalities. The breds do have certain traits that are more likely to be seen more in one than the other. The best way is to go hunt with them and see what you like best.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a feist.  I guess that makes it 2-1/2 for curs, 2-1/2 for feist. Now what are you gonna do?  lol

Mr White is correct.  Go hunting with some and see what you like. 

Pappy


----------



## eric4jr88 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have one feist and one mt cur that are nice finished squirrel dogs, and a well started dog that's a mt cur...


----------



## donnie mac (Dec 25, 2012)

*I have*

I have a jamming Bo female (1/2 hound, 1/4 cur, 1/4 fiest) and 2 ombca curs young dogs.


----------



## manok (Dec 26, 2012)

Feist


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Dec 26, 2012)

Fiest , hunt with a guy who has a cur / Fiest mix , not much difference , but it does get a little deeper and is louder....Fiest stays a little closer and doesn't bark quite as much..squirrels don't run as bad...just my 2 cents


----------



## bowhunter02 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the information guys!


----------



## Jay Bee (Dec 26, 2012)

Treeing Feist!


----------



## Brian Groce (Dec 26, 2012)

Feist!


----------



## Dan DeBord (Dec 26, 2012)

Cur


----------



## WAIDMASTER (Dec 26, 2012)

*cur*

kemmer cur


----------



## Beagler1973 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a fiest


----------



## DAVE INMAN (Dec 26, 2012)

Mtn Cur.


----------



## GA squirrel dogs (Dec 26, 2012)

Feist


----------



## justhuntinSC (Dec 26, 2012)

Carolina Cur


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 26, 2012)

This is my Daddys Squirrel dog, he is out of McElroys Smoke and Oxford Tennie, He is going to make a nice dog....this is 14 Squirrels that that he took over the weekend....


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 26, 2012)

I like cur and feist, if you want a close huntin dog get a feist, if you like them to get a little deeper get a cur, they are both great, my male cur got to my female walker, so I guess I will let you guys know how a treeing cur does lol.


----------



## olroy (Dec 27, 2012)

Is your Dad Lucky Beasly? I hunted with him about 10 yrs ago in a NKC hunt. He had the female named Pat....


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep thats him...who are you.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 27, 2012)

Sure hope to see some of these fine dogs and their handlers at the youth hunt on West Point WMA! Bring lotsa kids,too- it's a free hunt,and all Woody's/GON members and their guests are very welcome. Please let me know how many in your group,so nobody will go hongry! Vote in the poll here on this forum,so we can nail down the date.
Dave


----------



## jamo76 (Dec 28, 2012)

Feist


----------



## rexb (Dec 28, 2012)

cur


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 31, 2012)

feist. Little trivia... what is the difference in a cur and feist ??


----------



## justhuntinSC (Dec 31, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> feist. Little trivia... what is the difference in a cur and feist ??



Size


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

We have a Ladner's Yellow Blackmouth Cur. He's a Silver Line dog.


----------



## mag shooter (Dec 31, 2012)

Mnt Cur ..............


click on pic for video


----------



## jerome (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a Mtn.Cur pup we are both just starting !  That BMC above is a good looking dog !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

jerome said:


> I have a Mtn.Cur pup we are both just starting !  That BMC above is a good looking dog !!!



Thank you. He's my pride and joy  And he's spoiled rotten


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 31, 2012)

Big chihuahua ...  Great squirrel dog and freaks out when you yell squirrel.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We have a Ladner's Yellow Blackmouth Cur. He's a Silver Line dog.



Beautiful dog- wouid you send me a pm where you got him?I've wanted one for a long time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 31, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Beautiful dog- wouid you send me a pm where you got him?I've wanted one for a long time.



I'll get the correct info from my husband and send it to ya tomorrow. We picked him up in TN, met the fella half way. I think there's a fella closer that breeds them. I'll have to ask Rob that, too. We got a call the other day from a friend wantin' to breed her female LBMC with our male. Hadn't even given it any thought until now


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Dec 31, 2012)

A little bitty one


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 31, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> feist. Little trivia... what is the difference in a cur and feist ??



8 lbs and 2 inches?


----------



## Papa Steve (Jan 1, 2013)

bowhunter02 said:


> What is your favorite kind of squirrel do? Looking to get on for my son.



Chuck is the best squirrel dog in the subdivision


----------

